# Pioneer Premier DEH-P800PRS ebay warning!



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

This seller is using a picture I used to sell my P800 years ago. Just a heads up because I know a lot of people want this deck. 

Pioneer Premier DEH-P800PRS | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

the seller couldn't just get a stock photo from Pioneer? what an ass. That is the good thing about having DIY sellers include their ID and date in pics. at least you have a better idea the item you are looking at is what is for sale.

Too bad this seller has a -2 feedback because this amp looks nice. Interesting that the feedback score is the same, but the seller ID was different last night.
Audio art 240.4x amp | eBay


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

OP, did you sell this on ebay? They have a provision, checked "on" by default, that allows ebay to store pictures uploaded to ebay.com and lets other sellers use them in their own auction without any notification to the original picture-taker or the buyer.

He could have probably just right-clicked, save as... the original too. Just an FYI if you used ebay originally.


----------



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

I emailed the seller and as expected he was a dick about it. He did change the pic though.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Kicking myself for selling mine for $250...it was in great condition....who knew???


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to say the 800 and 880 PRSs are very nice looking decks. At least he changed the pic. what a dik for not posting a pic of the one he is selling. I haven't sold anything on ebay before, but seems to me like he could f himself over if the one he sold wasn't in very good shape. just MHO.


----------

